# Witness Rajhesh Vaidhya for free live at IIT Madras



## Sidhartha Narayan

Vanakkam! 

Themed Madras Memoirs, Saarang 2020 is an ode to all things Madras; what better homage to the city, than through Madras' deep-rooted classical music tradition?

Headlining Saarang's the Classical Night this year is the renowned veena player and Kalaimamani awardee, Rajhesh Vaidya. His fiery finger-work on the veena is beautifully complemented by the earthy ghatam and gentle strokes on the mridangam. 

And guess what? The entry is free!! All of this seems too good to be true? Come and witness the magic on the veena yourself. Rest assured, you will fall in love with classical music in surprisingly new ways!

Venue: Open Air Theatre, IIT Madras
Date: January 8, 2020
Time: 6 PM
Entry: Free for all


----------

